# Will Corrado brakes bolt onto QSW?



## turbo20v18 (Aug 18, 2002)

Started dismantling our QSW rcae car Saturday. Never realized how much parts commonality there was with NKIIs. 
Will G60 front brakes bolt onto a QSW? That extra inch of rotor would come in handy on a race car. We're running 16s, so clearance is not an issue. 
Thansk!


----------



## eurowner (Jan 26, 2002)

*FV-QR*

You might be the first to do it.


----------



## turbo20v18 (Aug 18, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (eurowner)*

I've been looking into it, and I believe they'll work. The standard brakes on the 5000 turbo are considered an upgrade on the G60. 
Here goes nothing.......


----------



## DCSLC (Jun 11, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (turbo20v18)*

Any updates on if they work or not?


----------



## DubbinChris (Dec 15, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (DCSLC)*

IIRC I tried to see if the 5k caliper would bolt up to my Quantum....and it wouldn't. I think an upgrage would be the stuff from a 16v scirocco, just like on the Fox.


----------



## turbo20v18 (Aug 18, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (DubbinChris)*

Well, I have a used set of Girling 2-pistons calipers and carriers from a 5000 turbo sitting downstairs right now. 
Did you try bolting the 5000 carriers to the Quantum, or just the caliper to the stock Quantum carrier?


----------



## JohnBarleyCorn (Aug 29, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (turbo20v18)*

You need to get an adapter to bolt the carrier from the G60 calipers. Bolt spacing is different. You can bolt Scirocco or QSW 10.1" G54 calipers/carriers no problem.


----------

